# How much would you pay for an older horse?



## bcody (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been looking around lately, would not mind getting an older teen up to 20ish as long as they are healthy for their years. Sound enough for light riding, gentle enough for a beginner/child. What would you pay for an older been there done that horse? I do not expect the horse to be free, but $2500? $1800? The ones I have an interest in have been over a grand, a couple of them a little thin. I just think that is to much to pay for an older horse. Especially knowing you will probably have vet bills, soon if not now. Maybe I am wrong, opinions please?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 16, 2010)

I think that sounds very far. I have a real soft spot for older horses,they're worth their weight in gold




. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 16, 2010)

With the economy, you shouldn't have a problem finding a horse like that for UNDER $1000.

We're in horse country and have seen bomb-proof riding horses in the young teens going for only a few hundred dollars!


----------



## Mona (Apr 16, 2010)

You can find good "been there, done that" type horses, suitable for beginners, that are much younger for decent prices. I know, I just found 2 myself! I should have them home around the end of the month...mine were priced at $3500 and $2000 and are both 11 year old mares. (Tennessee Walkers)

My mare is 11 years old, been with one family only, for her entire life. She is about as BOMBPROOF as one can be! She has been involved in war reenactments so has been shot from, carried flags (both sides) been tethered to a rope line, camped for days on end, been next to canons when they are fired off, been through lakes, woods, all types of terrain, and is a requirement to be well disciplined in order to be allowed to participate. She is broke to drive (either side) she said, so maybe not single, rides saddled, side-saddled, or bareback. Neck reins, has an EXCELLENT, SMOOTH ride. She said she has a "dog walk", which is the type used to walk with other breeds when out for a "normal" walk, then the flat walk (slow running walk), the normal fast running walk. No pace, no trot. She has a nice slow canter too, and is excellent on mounting and unmounting (both sides!) and will stand still for hours if asked, since again, with the reenactments, this was all a part of it! She does anything asked of her! She also hunts (allows shooting from her) and packs the dressed game (deer etc.) out on her, is solid around dogs, semis, 4 wheelers etc. Just about ANYTHING and EVERYTHING! She has done parades and is totally traffic safe. She bathes, lunges, ties, rides alone or anywhere in a group, loads, clips, neck reins etc. This was the $3500 mare.

My husband's mare has also done alot. She is also 11 years old, and has been in parades, used for 4H, has also only been raised with one family. She neck reins well, is easy to bridle, saddle, mount, and is great with her cues. Has a strong whoa! She goes through water, has been hauled all over to trail ride in various terrain. She has carried both children and adults safely and calmly. This mare was the $2000 mare.

They are both pretty much the same, only mine has more experience, but both are very suitable for beginners. I was set on finding geldings, but had to broaden my search to include mares, and found these. I have seen videos of both, and am really excited to get them home.

With selling my minis, I was finding myself really wanting to ride. I was originally set on a Quarterhorse but he was sold by the time I inquired on him, so I started my search again and found so many Walkers that sounded perfect for us, and the bonus was the SMOOOTH ride for my bad back!

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## Shari (Apr 16, 2010)

Think it depends on the breed and where you live.

For a really, really nice been there and done that older mare that is sound and healthy, for Icelandic's expect to pay $3,500 to $5,000 for up to a 22 year old.

These are the horses most people are looking for, so they aren't going to be cheap but I think they are well worth it.

Just make sure you have a full Vet check done before you buy which ever horse you want.


----------



## stormy (Apr 16, 2010)

Last year I brought home two geriatric boys! The first, a pacer, was represented as 16...when I check his tattoo (and matched to his name) he was actually 23. Very safe, sound, smooth ride, gives great hugs price $400 with harness, but he was a bit fast for me soooo....I picked up another, Kentucky gaited horse, unknown age...vet thinks late teens early 20s, safe, sound, handsome and very sweet......$200.00!

Guess it depends on where you live and where you look....first came from a contact made at a horse auction, second from Craigs list!


----------



## Marty (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Barb, Would you consider adopting from a horse rescue? There are so many in Texas it would make your head spin. Please take some time to do a google search on the resuce horses out that way before you spend any big bucks.

If any of these rescues work anything like CMHR, we do a complete evalutation on heath, vetwork and farrier work and personality etc. before we ever put horses up for adoption and hold nothing back. That's more than I can say for a lot of sellers.

Check this out for starters:

http://www.habitatforhorses.org/adoptahors...s.html#Ridable1

http://www.easttexashorserescueandsanctuar...Our_Horses.html


----------



## bcody (Apr 17, 2010)

Marty, I would love to adopt from a rescue, and that is where I started my search, but I have not found only one that would adobt to a person who boards. The place I would board at (have been there many times) has a great place, clean, safe and strong fences. They have an indoor ring, round pen and the owners live on the property and o does the farm manager. They are into cutting horses, breeding showing, have a great reputation and are unlikely to go out of business. They had dealt with the rescue that would board a horse before and di not want to deal with them again, so I thought I would find an older guy that needed some love and attention but was not on his last leg. I am in horse country, there are so many thin neglected horses out here, next door to big fancy cutting farms. So many of the horses I have looked at are uncut stud turned loose om 100 acres not handled, mares that are broodmares, barely halterbrook and no longer able to carry a foal. I have no desire to breed, also no desire to train a horse from the bottom up, not right now.

I will keep looking, I am sure with time I will find omething. Thanks for the input you have all given.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 17, 2010)

You can get something like that around here any day of the week for around $200. We are loaded with unwanted horses.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 17, 2010)

> have not found only one that would adobt to a person who boards


Why did the rescue centres ever come to the erronious conclusion that only boarding stables harbour abusive owners? Sounds pretty stupid to me, especially when you consider that a private barn is more able to hide from the public, starved and/or otherwise abused horses.

That is similar to the rule adhered to by most (if not all) SPCA, and cat rescues, (at least in our Provence) that they will not allow a person to adopt a cat or kitten unless it is strictly to be an indoor cat. That burns my butt, because my barn cats are as well taken care of as most indoor cats I know, and are just as loving.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 17, 2010)

If you were closer I would give you my old guy. I am giving all my horses away and you sound just like what I am looking for for him.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Apr 17, 2010)

If you are patient and put the word out there, and are willing to supply references, you should be able to find a horse much cheaper than that, if not free.

I have gotten 3 free older horses (and been offered many more) and 2 out of the 3 were absolutely wonderful old riding horses for a few years for me. The other 1 was arthritic but he came as part of a package deal and he was a real sweetheart and good to have around. I gave them all their retirement home and had them euthanized when it was time.

Their owners just wanted reassurance that they would be given a good forever home and they could come and see them when they wanted.

Might check Craigslist along with the horse sale websites.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 18, 2010)

bcody said:


> I have been looking around lately, would not mind getting an older teen up to 20ish as long as they are healthy for their years. Sound enough for light riding, gentle enough for a beginner/child. What would you pay for an older been there done that horse? I do not expect the horse to be free, but $2500? $1800? The ones I have an interest in have been over a grand, a couple of them a little thin. I just think that is to much to pay for an older horse. Especially knowing you will probably have vet bills, soon if not now. Maybe I am wrong, opinions please?



Have not read anyone elses respones yet but those older been there done that horses are highly sought after especially those that have been well cared for over the years. Older depends on what you mean by older it is not uncommon for well cared for school horses to be servicably sound- still able to place in the show ring and able to teach many an adult and child about riding at age 18-22. Raven has a 25 yr old walk trot pony who is healthy as can be - sound- yet can sit for afew weeks be pulled out and ridden a bit which is why many want older horses. There really is a market for well broke seniors so I personally do not think that 1000-1800 and depending on the horse up to 2500 is out of line if you are wanting something totally proven and safe

Someone has put years of $- time and training into those older horses and there really is a market for them


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 18, 2010)

If your just looking for something to play around on and trail ride, sometimes you can snag one free, or in the $1000 and under range. If your looking for a horse to take to shows, etc, the older dead safe ones are worth their weight in gold. The economy has gone down in the past few years since Ive purchased an older riding horse, but I purchased my mare when she was coming 15, and paid $3,000 for her. She was an AQHA mare, not breeding sound, but safe as can be for anyone, and very very competitive. I sold her for $1,600 when she was 20. I sold her to a friend and she is semi retired with them, the mother uses her as a trail horse. She is well known horse in my area for maybe the last 15 years, and before I sold her to my friend, I was offered $2,000 for her. They wanted her for a youth barrel horse, and I declined as I didnt want them running her well into her twenties. Now shes just about 10 mins further down the road from me, and I can still ride her if I like, since its my friend who bought her.


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say a sound healthy horse, I would not blink an eye at paying $2500.00 for a 20 year old horse. They are worth there weight in gold. Just make sure they are all that they say they are. Actually I have a 23 year old that we couldn't part with for any amount of $. He taught my husband, my daughter, and many kids how to ride, now we owe him, a place forever.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2010)

An older horse that is "kid broke" is much more desireable than many other horses. He will bring more than an older cutting horse around here.

Be sure you check out the old ones if people say they are gentle--they may just be underfed. Once you bump up their nutrtition, you may find they are not that gentle after all. Also be sure they are not on pain killers for arthritis, or ace to calm them down. That is very common. I was shocked when I found that out.

A genuinely gentle, sound, older horse is rather hard to come by.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 23, 2010)

The best horse I've ever owned was a QH mare we bought at 14 and owned until she died at 30. I paid $4000 for her at the time and it seemed like a lot but she was kid safe, had been shown & had points in many events, used as a lesson horse, for private duty police work, and trail ridden. I wouldn't have sold her for any amount of money. Horses that steady are few and far between. I did pretty much the same search you are doing last year, hoping to find something early to mid teens that I could just trail ride and enjoy - NOT a project horse. I ended up with a 9 yr old western pleasure gelding who is really sweet but not quite the horse I'd hoped he would be. What I found lots of were advertised as trail horses, maybe gentle enough but no real training/manners, and I've had too many good horses for that to make me happy lol.

There is a barn in the DFW area that advertises a lot of what seem to be very broke all around horses. She's a trader obviously and I don't know her reputation & would want to check her out pretty thoroughly, but I had considered going to look at a couple of them. PM me if you want her info, she always has horses on dreamhorse too.

Jan


----------



## bcody (Apr 23, 2010)

I do not want to show, have no interest in breeding. Thank yoo for sharing your point of views with me, I appreciate it!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 24, 2010)

I saw 2 today on CL for free and they were in the 15-20 year range and were sound. The ad I thought was funny was someone wanting a free 10 year old endurance horse.


----------



## wantminimore (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been wanting to ride a little and was kinda looking for an older beginner type horse and found a 20 yr old STB for $300. A friend also pointed out another horse to check out that's 23 for $600. obo.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you tried getting the word out through your farrier and vet?? How about posting at the local feed store? I sure wish you lived near me because I don't have the time or energy to ride my older, 14.3H, quiet, well-trained, ex-dressage/English/western/trail horse any more.


----------

